# Which MartialTalk members do you feel are most like you?



## skribs (Feb 26, 2019)

There are a couple of people that I really butt heads with on this forum.  There's a lot of others that I enjoy talking with, but quite often see how different we are from each other.  But there are *three people* that I really identify with on this forum, that I hope are not offended by the comparison.

@gpseymour seems to say a lot of things I agree with, and agree with a lot of the things I say.  He's also a forum junkie (like me), with over 18000 posts on this forum.  We don't train the same martial art, and we seem to have different training structures within our arts, but we also seem to think the same way on a lot of topics that pertain to how to improve in martial arts.

@Buka has a lot of quirky ways of looking at things.  His sense of humor seems very similar to mine, and I find a lot of his tongue-in-cheek posts quite funny.

@Kung Fu Wang posts a lot of interesting questions.  Some of them are "why didn't I think of that before?"  Some of them are great for getting me to analyze my own training.  Some teach me something new, just by asking the question.  Some come out of left field.  Sometimes the question is quickly rabbit-trailed and we're way off topic before the question can even be answered.  The last happens quite a lot when I ask questions.

These are the 3 MT members I see resembling myself.  Who do you guys see that resembles yourself?


----------



## Steve (Feb 26, 2019)

LOL.  I think there are several folks on this forum I would enjoy spending time with, but I don't think there's anyone I would say is like me.  I wouldn't want to put that on anyone.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

Just like Steve, there are absolutely some people I'd want to meet up with, but I wouldn't consider them 'like' me. And I'm not saying who I'd want to meet up with because a: that's a long list and I'm sure to forget someone, and B: some people on here I could see getting offended that they weren't included.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 26, 2019)

Ain't no thing like me, 'cept me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 26, 2019)

skribs said:


> There are a couple of people that I really butt heads with on this forum.  There's a lot of others that I enjoy talking with, but quite often see how different we are from each other.  But there are *three people* that I really identify with on this forum, that I hope are not offended by the comparison.
> 
> @gpseymour seems to say a lot of things I agree with, and agree with a lot of the things I say.  He's also a forum junkie (like me), with over 18000 posts on this forum.  We don't train the same martial art, and we seem to have different training structures within our arts, but we also seem to think the same way on a lot of topics that pertain to how to improve in martial arts.
> 
> ...


Oddly, some of the folks I see commonalities with are also some of the folks I see the biggest contrast with. 

Sometimes @Steve and I think the same way, and other times we can't even understand each other's points.

@drop bear and I seem to have some common thoughts a lot, too, but don't agree (pretty strongly) on some key bits that might be less key than either of us think if we had a chance to work out together. (Though I still strongly suspect I'm the least tough of the two of us, and would just whine the next day about him roughing me up.)

@kempodisciple and have had some discussions online and offline that make me think we think alike on a lot of stuff, though we have very different backgrounds.

@JowGaWolf and I also have different backgrounds, and his tan is much more consistent than mine, but we share a lot of attitudes about our training and respective arts.

@Buka isn't like anybody, but he feels like someone I've known for a long time, so I'm putting him on the list, anyway.

And others, but this is already starting to sound like a bad acceptance speech at the Oscars.

I guess, like Steve, I don't see others as being like me (nobody else is that pretty), but I see a lot of commonalities with these folks and some others here. Frankly, I see a lot more likeness than difference among the folks here. I mean, for the most part we all go do things other people don't understand, take a beating, and keep coming back...with a smile. We're all a strange breed.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 26, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Oddly, some of the folks I see commonalities with are also some of the folks I see the biggest contrast with.
> 
> Sometimes @Steve and I think the same way, and other times we can't even understand each other's points.
> 
> ...


I was going to mention you, but if you’re not going to mention me, then forget it. I thought we were friends. 

I’d love to have a beer or two with everyone here, even the people I disagree with more often than agree with.

Well, everyone here minus one now. You just got crossed off the list @gpseymour


----------



## Steve (Feb 26, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Oddly, some of the folks I see commonalities with are also some of the folks I see the biggest contrast with.
> 
> Sometimes @Steve and I think the same way, and other times we can't even understand each other's points.
> 
> ...


I think Gerry copies me a lot.   That's sort of the same thing.  

I think I have a lot in common with Matt Damon.   I don't think he posts here, though.


----------



## skribs (Feb 26, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I was going to mention you, but if you’re not going to mention me, then forget it. I thought we were friends.
> 
> I’d love to have a beer or two with everyone here, even the people I disagree with more often than agree with.
> 
> Well, everyone here minus one now. You just got crossed off the list @gpseymour



What about people that don't drink?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

skribs said:


> What about people that don't drink?


Then you can still meet up, and he'll just drink your beers


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 26, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Then you can still meet up, and he'll just drink your beers


Yet again you beat me to it.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 27, 2019)

Haha great thread @skribs .

Not sure if any are like me, but for sure I certainly vibe with some more than others.

I share similar philosophies with many, and tend to connect more with those who appreciate the deeper aspects of martial arts, whatever that means!

And I also have great respect for those folk who, even though we're very different with different interests, philosophies and martial arts, I can understand their approach and method, and admire the heck out of it.

That sounded almost overly politically correct but I meant it haha .

And I quite admire the different styles of posts too. You can tell alot about people by the common style of their posts, even if it's just letters on a screen!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 27, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I was going to mention you, but if you’re not going to mention me, then forget it. I thought we were friends.
> 
> I’d love to have a beer or two with everyone here, even the people I disagree with more often than agree with.
> 
> Well, everyone here minus one now. You just got crossed off the list @gpseymour


Fine. I'll take @kempodisciple off my list to make room for you. Happy? If he complains, I'll just tell him he's imagining things - the result of too many concussions.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm unique.
And I'm sure there are plenty of people who are very happy for that fact.


----------



## Martial D (Feb 27, 2019)

skribs said:


> There are a couple of people that I really butt heads with on this forum.  There's a lot of others that I enjoy talking with, but quite often see how different we are from each other.  But there are *three people* that I really identify with on this forum, that I hope are not offended by the comparison.
> 
> @gpseymour seems to say a lot of things I agree with, and agree with a lot of the things I say.  He's also a forum junkie (like me), with over 18000 posts on this forum.  We don't train the same martial art, and we seem to have different training structures within our arts, but we also seem to think the same way on a lot of topics that pertain to how to improve in martial arts.
> 
> ...



I don't know. Are Chuck Norris, Paul Bunyan, or Stephen Hawking members here?


----------



## Danny T (Feb 27, 2019)

I would enjoy meeting everyone, we are all unique. Experiences are different therefore perspectives, thoughts, and opinions are different. I come for that and not necessarily the sameness; though affirmation is nice from time to time.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 27, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Fine. I'll take @kempodisciple off my list to make room for you. Happy? If he complains, I'll just tell him he's imagining things - the result of too many concussions.



Thanks for finally coming to your senses. I can forgive, but just be aware that I don’t forget


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 27, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Thanks for finally coming to your senses. I can forgive, but just be aware that I don’t forget


Crap. And you’re one-a then old school Kyokushin badasses.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 27, 2019)

This is interesting 
I really like and agree with @lklawson weaponry knowledge
Ive trained with @wanderingstudent good guy
Ive agreed with lots of @skribs (and like his unique topics) and @gpseymour


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 27, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Crap. And you’re one-a then old school Kyokushin badasses.


In a former life, anyway


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 27, 2019)

I came from the traditional CMA background but sometime I'm anti-CMA. 1/2 of my soul live in the ancient. 1/2 of my soul live in the modern. It will be very difficult for me to find someone on this forum who can be as anti-main stream as I'm.


----------



## Steve (Feb 27, 2019)

While Chris Hemsworth doesn't post on this forum, so I still cannot think of anyone here I'm most like, this does get me thinking about posters who have disappeared over time for different reasons:  @Sukerkin, @arnisador.  Who else?


----------



## frank raud (Feb 27, 2019)

As @Tez3 has been rumoured to be me, it could be an interesting meetup. I'd love to meet @Buka , if for no other reason than to have him finish his Steve Anderson story.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2019)

frank raud said:


> As @Tez3 has been rumoured to be me, it could be an interesting meetup. I'd love to meet @Buka , if for no other reason than to have him finish his Steve Anderson story.




Sorry tad busy just now, I'm a grandmother now, Parker Ava weighing in at 6lbs 6ozs arrived last night and is totally beautiful.


----------



## Steve (Feb 27, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> Sorry tad busy just now, I'm a grandmother now, Parker Ava weighing in at 6lbs 6ozs arrived last night and is totally beautiful.


Nawwwwww.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 27, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> In a former life, anyway


Hey, for those of us who don't want to get hit by you guys...once a badass, always a badass.

Now please don't hit me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 27, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> Sorry tad busy just now, I'm a grandmother now, Parker Ava weighing in at 6lbs 6ozs arrived last night and is totally beautiful.


Well, congratulations!


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 27, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Hey, for those of us who don't want to get hit by you guys...once a badass, always a badass.
> 
> Now please don't hit me.


I can actually hit harder now then I did back then. Just don’t move out of the way and hit me back.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 27, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I was going to mention you, but if you’re not going to mention me, then forget it. I thought we were friends.
> 
> I’d love to have a beer or two with everyone here, even the people I disagree with more often than agree with.
> 
> Well, everyone here minus one now. You just got crossed off the list @gpseymour



The Martial Talk Beer Summit


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 27, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> Sorry tad busy just now, I'm a grandmother now, Parker Ava weighing in at 6lbs 6ozs arrived last night and is totally beautiful.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 27, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> The Martial Talk Beer Summit


And it’s the right beer too. Guinness for strength.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 27, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> Sorry tad busy just now, I'm a grandmother now, Parker Ava weighing in at 6lbs 6ozs arrived last night and is totally beautiful.


Awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 27, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> The Martial Talk Beer Summit


I'm in. Just say when/where.


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2019)

Steve said:


> I think I have a lot in common with Matt Damon.  I don't think he posts here, though.



I can see that.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 14, 2019)

Buka said:


> I can see that.


Hello, stranger!


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey D!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 15, 2019)

Proud grandmother boasting photo, this is Parker, yes I have bought her first Gi already! Note the fists


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> View attachment 22153
> 
> Proud grandmother boasting photo, this is Parker, yes I have bought her first Gi already! Note the fists


Adorable. I hope the parents are doing well. As someone commented at the courthouse yesterday, this is when they are most manageable. Later, they learn to walk, talk, drive, and cause all kinds of mischief.


----------



## Steve (Mar 15, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> View attachment 22153
> 
> Proud grandmother boasting photo, this is Parker, yes I have bought her first Gi already! Note the fists


So cute.  Congratulations!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 15, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Adorable. I hope the parents are doing well. As someone commented at the courthouse yesterday, this is when they are most manageable. Later, they learn to walk, talk, drive, and cause all kinds of mischief.




Very true! All are doing well thank you. They are off to Italy in June and Australia again in November, that last should be fun! It will just be baby and mum as dad will be in the special plane with the horses unless he takes the baby with him lol.


----------

